# Disimpacting



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm IBS-C and I'm also a "disimpacter" (manually remove feces). I know it sounds really gross, but I just need some reassurance that I'm not the only one who does this!!! I've never talked to my doctor about this because I'm way too embarassed and ashamed and I feel gross, like I'm some sort of freak for doing it. I'm just wondering if anyone knows of the long-term effects this can have on your body and if there are any good books on how to "cure" this - I know it's behavioural, but I can't seem to stop it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Ruby, i know others on the board have mentioned this, too. I don't about health wise, I do know that there is a lot of shame involved with every one who has posted about this. I don't think you should feel ashamed. I'm sure it helps the impacted feeling, you do need to find out if it's a problem helath wise, and I have never seen anything written about it.Laurie


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

I haven't really heard of this too much, but I sure'd give it a try if I thought it would help!In my particular case, I think the problem is occuring higher up in the intestine, so I don't think this process wouldn't really help me..


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

no ruby you're not alone; i do it too, mostly in the late afternoons when i feel stuff still stuck there that won't come out. i use fingertip latex cover-things and prep h cream to do it or olive oil if i run out of prep h. i do it in the shower which is why i always have a handheld shower wherever i live. i think there are quite a few persons on this board who manually disimpact and i have no idea what the longterm effects are; let's hope nada! g-


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello: I'been there too. Right now I'm using a stool softener and it is working fine. Have you all tried this? About how long will it work by your experience. Did this eliminate your gas? Thanks, Annem


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Wouldn't a warm water enema work better?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

nope, in my case, we're talking bits and pieces, sorry to be so gross and descriptive but since we're on the subject........an enema would be overkill. g-


----------



## galatia (Aug 26, 2003)

No, your NOT alone!! And I'm just happy to hear that I'm NOT! I've done this for about 2 ys...and I'm worried that my rectum has become dependant on me doing this. But, do NOT be ashamed...and TELL your doctor...I finally did, and she didn't say that it has lasting effects, I think she just knew why I had to do it- it seems the only way to feel better at times.


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks SO much for your replies - it's so nice to know that I'm not alone!!!


----------

